# Yahoo- Lexicon's IBS Drug Sees Positive Test Results (Fox News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Lexicon Pharmaceuticals announced positive test results for its phase 2 clinical trials of an irritable bowel syndrome drug.View the full article


----------

